# Java Opportunities in New Zeland



## anilmsc (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi All,

This is Anil from India.
I am planning to apply for NewZeland PR. I have over 8 years of experience in Java/J2EE. 
I want to know the job opportunities for java developers in NewZeland.
How much time would it take to get a job in NZ.
Please guide me with much possible details.

Regards,
Anil


----------



## Sreenikh (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi Anil,

First of all, have you checked your eligibility for PR in NZ Immigration website? 

You can check the job opportunities in Seek website. The time taken to get a job depends solely on your abilities, how well you perform in interviews etc.
Since Java is something which is so much sought after these days, I hope you can land in a job soon. But again this depends purely on your ability. 
Check with some employment agencies in NZ if they will be able to arrange interviews/discussions for you. You can get the agency names from Seek website. Most of them will entertain you only once you are in NZ.

Best of luck!!


----------



## anilmsc (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Sreenikh for the details.
Yea .. I checked my eligibility and understood that I can easily qualify for the PR.
So before I start my PR process, I thought to know how IT and Java market is in NZ.
Are you staying in NZ right now? 
I am sure that I can crack the interview and get a job soon, but for that there should be requirements in NZ right. So could you please tell me the demand for java professionals in NZ. More the demand, quick the chances of getting the offer.
Happy weekend.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

I was told by someone that the PR holder is preferred after student hence to get job quicker one should go for student visa. Can anyone shed light into this ?


----------



## Sreenikh (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi Anil,

IT is good in Auckland. And Java opportunities, I believe plenty are there.
Right now I am not in New Zealand.

Hi Fanish,

NZ citizens and NZ PRs are more preferred compared to students. If requirements are met, after completing your study in NZ, you can get a1 year Post Study Work Visa. During this time, you will be able to search for jobs. But always remember NZ citizens and PRs will be given more priority.

many thanks


----------



## anilmsc (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot Sreenikh for the details.


----------

